# Update Re: Adrias Nightmare Vision



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Regular forum members will know about the unhappy purchase of our Adria Vision A class from BCS Motorhomes of Herne Bay, and Adria's rather limp and disinterested response:

Here's the update so far:

Finally, after 4 MONTHS (trying since early March 2007!), Paul Glicksman, owner of BCS Motorhomes, returned the many many phone calls and messages and appeared keen to start to rectify the disasterous Adria Vision he sold us in early March - on 12 June!! Hey, at least he did!

Today, I received a cheque for £500 from BCS to cover the costs of getting a proper toowbar fitted (Towtal, Stoke on Trent, approx £480 - nice job, very professionally done.)

Plus a message from BCS to say that Adria have allegedly despatched the missing carpets by courier, to arrive in the next few days. Adria amazingly allowed many vans to leave their Fleetwood premises WITHOUT CARPETS AND NO EXPLANATION TO BUYERS, as the carpet company they used were undergoing a crisis at the time. Carpets are UK supplied and fitted apparently, not via the Slovenia factory. A little more communication would have been nice, and the delays in getting the carpets subsequently have been disgraceful, especially as the carpets have allegedly being lying around Fleetwoods premises for many weeks now. 

In the hot spell two weeks ago, it transpired that the expensive Waeco EasyCool aircon which we had requested as an extra was non-working - at least, the fans fired up, but no heating or cooling. The installation of this unit never looked good to me - a piece of cable running across the roof between cupboard and aircon looked a bit messy, and the last straw arrived when the unit didn't work. Luckily for us, the unit had been supplied by CONRAD ANDERSEN of Birmingham, who readily agreed to check it all out under warranty and have a unit ready to swop out if necessary. A visit today was a pleasure - the unit was checked and swopped for a brand new one as the compressor was simply not working. The BCS Installation was truly awful, as the removal showed. The chaps at Conrad Andersen were too polite to say much, but the electrical connection was clearly messy and substandard, as was the fitting and sealing - this didn't account for the non-working unit, but I suppose we were lucky to have a new, professionally fitted unit under the warranty, with a spur / fused connection rather than the direct cobbling-to-the-main unit, and the cable was directed through the roof space, invisible to the eye. And its working correctly, too. Thumbs up for Conrad Andersen - I can highly recommend them. The tiny premises in a Birmingham residential area hide the fact that the work is very professional and friendly. 

Adria sent a "mobile techician" to do an "inspection of the van" about 2 weeks ago - you would have thought they could at least have repaired the niggling factory defects (curtain rails dropped out the wall, broken water filler cap, some interior plastic covers badly fitted etc ) as Mike Lake had indicated he was going to have done. But no, another broken promise from Adria.
The technician however, told us there was NO TRACKER FITTED despite documentation having been provided to say it had been - Adria sell these vans with fitted trackers and Insurers require them - Safeguard certainly did. Bit of a worry for Adria to pretend the tracker had been fitted and supply documentation to say it had been.........anyhow, he returned and fitted a tracker and gave us a Gas Alarm like the one VanBitz sells which plugs in an accessory socket - Scorpion Alarms should apparently have provided one with the van as part of the alarm system. 

So that's as far as we've managed to go at present. BCS asked if they could have the van for "a few weeks" to "complete all the outstanding issues" to which my response was that they needed to let me know, in writing, that all the required spares had arrived, and we could then make arrangements. I don't see why our summer should be completely destroyed by having no van and still having to pay the high monthly finance company repayments!! Adria are notorious at supplying spares and if the carpets are anything to go by, we are in for a long wait. We are also still waiting for Adria to provide a written assurance that the Al-Ko warranty will not be voided by BCS'S dreadful towbar disaster. 

All in all, Adria have been a shambles. BCS has been dreadful as well, but Adria after all, is a big company with a multimillion pound turnover. Mike Lake, the commercial director, returns one phone call, if you are lucky, in every 20-30, and fails to respond to letters / faxes at all. His email bounces all the time as "mail box full". Full of unhappy clients no doubt. Adria are certainly not overstretching themselves to fix up factory messes, or take responsibility for when their "authorised dealers" behave badly. No way to extend your relatively unknown brand into the UK motorhome market. 


Will post an update as things develop further.


Laurie


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Laurie, thanks for the update. Still not very satisfactory but some progress. How about your warranty on your chassis?


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Mike Lake from Adria claimed that the Chassis Warranty would not be a problem, and that he would "make any necessary arrangements" in this regard with Al-Ko. However, he does NOT inspire me with confidence - seems to back-track on lots of things he says, and doesn't bother too much to reply to calls / letters etc, and frankly, I don't trust him as far as I could throw him..... The chassis issue is top of my list.

Regards

Laurie


----------

